# Question on DLH



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi!

I'm new--I have a quick question regarding a dilute calico that I have (Jazz). Her legs are shorter than our calico/tabby mix (Misha), with the usual pantaloon legs that longhaired cats are famous for. Is this typical of longhair cats or is there a particular breed that has the shorter legs?

thanks in advance!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

The breed Munchkin is bred to have short legs, google them and see what you think. How much shorter are the legs?


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Checked the Munchkin breed. Her legs aren't quite that short. My sister had suggested Persian, as she (Jazz) is stocky with shorter than average legs. She has a round face, which would also suggest Persian. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She doesn't have to be a certain breed to have short legs. Some cats have shorter legs than others just like people. It's just genes. But a picture would help a lot -- persians are the easiest cats to identify, in my opinion. Because the major thing that distinguishes them is a squashed face.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

She doesn't have the squashed face, but her face is rounder and not as narrow as Misha's. It's kind of hard to tell her facial shape because of the prominent neck ruff, but when I draw her fur back to look at her, she definitely has more round features.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Round features is just genes, just like different colors, body types, etc. It really doesn't say much -- many cats have round features just like some cats have longer features. My Mia certainly has one of the roundest faces I have ever seen on a dsh.


----------

